# essere all'altezza di



## sacher_manu

Ciao a tutti!!

Qualcuno sa come si può tradurre l'espressione "essere all'altezza di qualcosa"?

In Italian this expression is used to say that u're able to do something:
"I know it's difficult, but _to sei all'altezza_"

I would traslate it as "to be up to something", but I have a clue it's wrong....

Grazie!


----------



## carrickp

In AE we say "on top of" something, which sounds like the same thing. We also say "up to" something, which also sounds similar. "He is only an intern, but we think he is *on top of* the situation and *up to* making the presentation to the clients.


----------



## Red Frog

sacher_manu said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!!
> 
> Qualcuno sa come si può tradurre l'espressione "essere all'altezza di qualcosa"?
> 
> In Italian this expression is used to say that u're able to do something:
> "I know it's difficult, but _tu sei all'altezza_"
> 
> I would translate it as "to be up to something", but I have a (clue) feeling it's wrong....
> 
> Grazie!


 
Ciao!

For the example you give here, I would say in English quite simply: "I know it's difficult, but *you* can do it!" (emphasising the "you") or "...I'm *sure *you can do it" (in this case, emphasising the "sure"). 

You could also say: "I know it's difficult, but you're *up* to it!" (Here I would emphasise the "up".)

Hope that helps


----------



## Testarossa

Forse:
You are equal to the task.
ciao.


----------



## ellaco

Ciao a tutti.
Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre in inglese l' espressione italiana "essere all' altezza" di qualcosa.
Esempio: Mi hanno proposto di condurre lo spettacolo, ma non credo di essere all' altezza della situazione.

Ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## Saoul

My take:

I was proposed the show direction, but I don't reckon I am on a level with it.

Aspetta un madrelingua comunque.


----------



## giacinta

puo' darsi che "essere al altezza " vuol dire "essere capace di farlo"?
Giacinta


----------



## Lolybina

Hi there - perhaps you could express the query is as follows...

I was asked to direct the show, but I don't feel I can live up to the expected standards.


JG


----------



## utente

ellaco said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre in inglese l' espressione italiana "essere all' altezza" di qualcosa.
> Esempio: Mi hanno proposto di condurre lo spettacolo, ma non credo di essere all' altezza della situazione.
> 
> Ringrazio in anticipo


 
Ciao ellaco,

They asked me to put on the show, but I don't feel up to it.

They asked me to put on the show, but I don't think that I'm up to it.


C'è una idioma in inglese to be up to qualcosa.  In questo caso, significa essere capace di qualcosa.  Sembra che sia analoga a essere all'altezza della situazione.

Ma raccomando, c'è una altra significa per la stessa idioma.

To be up to something, or  To be up to no good significa stare facendo qualcosa un po' cattiva o furba.  Depende, come spesso, sul contesto.

Do you want to try translating this difficult sentence?
Sure, I'm up to it!

Do you want to learn some more irregular verbs?
No, I don't feel up to it right now.

Watch Johnny (un bambino).  I think that he is up to no good.

Be careful of that guy.  He is up to no good.


--Steven


----------



## foxfirebrand

utente has the best idiomatic answer-- "I don't think I'm up to it."  We do have an expression, to be "on top of the situation," but it tends to mean "to know _about_" something you're doing, to have all the information at your fingertips-- but you might be an observer, not the one in control.  What you expressed is more like "to know _how_" or to be capable of performing a task.  "I'm up to it" expresses that nuance of meaning exactly.
.


----------



## utente

Scusate!  C'è ancora una altra idioma che è ancora simile al essere all'altezza.  

To be on top of something significa essere all'altezza di qualcosa.

Can you fix the car?
Sure, I'm on top of it!

Can you translate this paragraph?
Yes, I'm right on top of it!

Are you able to finish the project on time?
Sure, I'm right on top of it!


Forse questo è in po' meglio di to be up to something.  Inoltre, a differenza di to be up to something, non c'è un significato cattivo.

--Steven



			
				foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> utente has the best idiomatic answer-- "I don't think I'm up to it." We do have an expression, to be "on top of the situation," but it tends to mean "to know _about_" something you're doing, to have all the information at your fingertips-- but you might be an observer, not the one in control. What you expressed is more like "to know _how_" or to be capable of performing a task. "I'm up to it" expresses that nuance of meaning exactly.
> .


Scusa, fox!  Stavo scrivendo mentre stavi scrivendo tu!

--Steven


----------



## foxfirebrand

utente said:
			
		

> Scusa, fox!  Stavo scrivendo mentre stavi scrivendo tu!
> 
> --Steven


Amazing how often that happens!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Credo che sia to be as tall as something, to be the same height as something. *(it's nor about height, I think..*)
> 
> Elisabetta



To measure up with someone or something.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Oops.    Does it mean "to measure up to someone/something" in the sense of matching their achievements or to live up to some standard?  Un esempio (o due) sarebbe utile.
> 
> Grazie, Paul!
> 
> Elisabetta



Non potè mai *essere all'altezza delle* aspettative di sua madre.
She could never *measure up to* her mother's expectations.

Paul non *è all'altezza di *Elisabetta quando si tratta di cucinare.
Paul can't *measure up to* Elisabetta when it comes to cooking.


----------



## leenico

Non potè mai dimonstarsi all'altezza delle aspettative di sua madre. Credo che sia un altro modo di dire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

leenico said:


> Non potè mai dimonstrarsi all'altezza delle aspettative di sua madre. (essere or dimostrarsi are both fine)


----------



## ElaineG

"Up to" can be a fine translation.

"He's just not up to my standards."

"I'm not up to the task; someone more qualified will have to do it."

Etc.


----------



## underhouse

In tempi di Champions Leage ho una cusiosità che riguarda una frase che si sente spesso riguardo gli arbitri delle partite:
l'arbitro è stato/non è stato all'altezza della partita (nel senso di una partita importante).
Da quanto si è detto sopra ci sarebbero due alternative:
"the referee wasn't up to the game (to a game like this)" or
"the referee wasn't on top of the the game (of a game like this)".
Qual'è la migliore delle due in questo contesto?
Cè forse qualche altra espressione che in queso specifico caso potrebbe andare meglio?
A proposito il Milan ha appena batuto il Bayer di Monaco e affronterà il Manchester United in semifinale!
Speriamo che l'arbitro sia all'altezza della partita!


----------



## GavinW

underhouse said:


> Speriamo che l'arbitro sia all'altezza della partita!


 
Indeed! In fact, let's hope he's got what it takes when it comes to refereeing the match! 
Or, simply: Let's hope he's up to refereeing the match! ("Let's hope he's up to the job / Let's hope he can cut the mustard (very idiomatic and dialect slang) / Let's hope he can cut it (esp AE, I believe)
;-)


----------



## Karl!!!!

Hi all,

Sophie riconosce in lui il suo primo grande amore, rifiutato dalla famiglia perche' non all'altezza.

Does this mean that he does not meet their high standards, cioe' he is not a good enough, or maybe rich enough, person for the parents?

Thanks.


----------



## Jana337

Karl!!!! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sophie riconosce in lui il suo primo grande amore, rifiutato dalla famiglia perche' non all'altezza.
> 
> Does this mean that he does not meet their high standards, cioe' he is not a good enough, or maybe rich enough, person for the parents?
> 
> Thanks.


Bravo.  His blood is not blue enough and that sort of things.


----------



## Eratostene L'Alchimista

Hi to everyone,
this is my first post on WR.

How can I translate in English the italian sentence "spero di esserne all'altezza" ?
I found a topic about the sencence "essere all'altezza", but *I*'m not satisfied...

In fact in *I*talian language the phrase "essere all'altezza" could mean either "to be able to do something" or "to deserve it". in this case it is more like the second one, and *I* don't know if "to measure up" is still good.

Ex. "mi hai affidato un incarico di grande prestigio e di grande responsabilità, spero di esserne all'altezza!"

*T*hanks


----------



## SleepingLeopard

Ciao!

Per il tuo esempio, direi: "I hope that I'm up to it."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My take:
"essere all'altezza di q.c"= "to be up to par"
That means you are good enough to do something.


----------



## maxpower

Ho un po' di problemi a trovare una forma efficace per tradurre l'espressione *essere all'altezza*, meaning being good enough and with sufficient skills for a task. 

For instance, in the sentence:
"L'offerta di lavoro è molto interessante, ma non so se sono all'altezza"
che tradurrei con:
"The job offer is very interesting, but I don't know if I'm good enough for it"

but I don't like it... Anything better?
grazie


----------



## Memimao

... I don't kow if I am up to it. (Informal)

...I don't know if I have all the necessary skills for it (more formal)

...I have some misgivings concerning my own ability to be equal to the challenges posed (rather flowery)


----------



## Josseppe

I think you could use both the literal translation and yours here. Essere all'altezza = to be at the top.


----------



## You little ripper!

*........... but I don't know if I'm capable enough* is one option.


----------



## PARLANDOCONTE

si puo anche dire :live up to .esempio  he needs if he is *to live up to his promise


bye
*


----------



## SquirrelCage

Essere all'altezza può significare "essere in grado di fare qualcosa", come finora è stato inteso da tutti, se si riferisce a una persona rispetto a qualcosa che questa deve/vuole fare.

Ma, per quello che ne so, in italiano si può riferire anche ad una persona rispetto ad un'altra (a), o ad una cosa rispetto ad una persona (b), o ad una cosa rispetto ad una altra cosa (c).

es. a- Lui non è alla tua altezza
     b- Questa scuola non è all'altezza di nostro figlio
     c- Il film non è all'altezza della bravura di quel regista

Quindi più in generale, per darne un sinonimo che comprenda tutte queste varianti, direi che, più che "essere capace di", "essere all'altezza di" equivale a dire "essere degno di".

Come possiamo tradurre in inglese in questo senso?


----------



## Io Sono Interista

La frase "essere all'altezza di" traduce in inglese americano come l'espressione idiomatica "to be up to the task"
 oppure "to be equal to the task."
Per esempio: "He tried to handle that important project, but he failed. Obviously, he was not up to the task."


----------



## baldpate

Io Sono Interista said:


> La frase "essere all'altezza di" traduce in inglese americano come l'espressione idiomatica "to be up to the task"
> oppure "to be equal to the task."


Yes, this is the usage that the opening poster was asking about. But in post #54, SquirrelCage points out a different use of the expression (thanks SC - I didn't know that usage), which has to be translated differently.

I agree with 0scar : "to be worthy of" seems to be an excellent general-purpose translation of this new sense, if slightly formal. In SquirrelCage's three examples, for the first two I believe you could also use the more colloquial "not good enough for":
a- Lui non è alla tua altezza = He isn't good enough for you
     b- Questa scuola non è all'altezza di nostro figlio = This school isn't good enough for our son.
But it doesn't work in the third example, where 0scar's suggestion works best
     c- Il film non è all'altezza della bravura di quel regista = The film is isn't worthy of that director's ability.


----------



## SquirrelCage

Thank you 0scar and Baldpate!

"be worthy of" and "good enough for" sound both perfect, so we have both a fomal and a colloquial expression for it...

But wha about all tings that have been suggested till now?

- be up to
- measure up to
- live up to (???) 

Is any of these good for a general purpose meaning as the one I was looking for or they are all good just for the meaning of "being capable of"?


----------



## Odysseus54

Il secondo gruppo traduce "essere all'altezza" nel senso specifico di "essere capace". 

Il primo nel senso specifico di "essere della qualita' adeguata".   Quindi no, non sono intercambiabili.


----------



## Io Sono Interista

baldpate said:


> Yes, this is the usage that the opening poster was asking about. But in post #54, SquirrelCage points out a different use of the expression (thanks SC - I didn't know that usage), which has to be translated differently.
> 
> I agree with 0scar : "to be worthy of" seems to be an excellent general-purpose translation of this new sense, if slightly formal. In SquirrelCage's three examples, for the first two I believe you could also use the more colloquial "not good enough for":
> a- Lui non è alla tua altezza = He isn't good enough for you
> b- Questa scuola non è all'altezza di nostro figlio = This school isn't good enough for our son.
> But it doesn't work in the third example, where 0scar's suggestion works best
> c- Il film non è all'altezza della bravura di quel regista = The film is isn't worthy of that director's ability.


I'm sorry. I shouldn't have jumped into the discussion so late; I skimmed through, but I missed that post.
I think the easiest way to translate "essere all'altezza (di)" is to start with the prefix "to be up to..." and then adjust the ending for context.
For instance, "to be up to the task (of)" or "to be up to the standards (of)" [another way of saying "to be worthy (of)"].  But like you just pointed out, in everyday language, there are different ways to say each, and many variations depending on the speaker, the subject, and the occasion.


----------



## Topen

Ciao a tutti.

Ho letto questa discussione ed ho un caso che si aggiunge a quelli presentati.

Contesto: collaborazione fra due parti, uno da un contributo, l'altro risponde aggiungendo qlc, etc.

Frase: Abbiamo molto apprezzato la celeritá nell'invio dei documenti. Faremo del nostro meglio *per essere alla vostra altezza* (nel senso della velocità di risposta).

Tentativo: We have greately appreciated your celerity in sending the documents. We will do our best *to match up with you*.

Che ne pensate? Grazie!!


----------



## thirdeyeblind82

Ciao ragazzi. Avrei un cotesto un pò particolare da tradurre. Immaginate una ragazza molto bella che parlando di un ragazzo dice: "E lui pensa di essere alla mia altezza?".
Voi come lo tradurreste?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

thirdeyeblind82 said:


> Ciao ragazzi. Avrei un cotesto un pò particolare da tradurre. Immaginate una ragazza molto bella che parlando di un ragazzo dice: "E lui pensa di essere alla mia altezza?".
> Voi come lo tradurreste?



Tu come lo tradurresti?
Hai letto i 56 messaggi precedenti?


----------



## thirdeyeblind82

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come lo tradurresti?
> Hai letto i 56 messaggi precedenti?


Si ma non c'è una forma che si adatta a questa situazione secondo me. Non credo sia corretto "Does he think he's up to me?" o "Does he think he's worthy of me?"
Potrei aggirare l'ostacolo con "Does he think he has a chance on me?" ma non è la traduzione più adatta...


----------



## You little ripper!

_Does he think he's on the same level as me?_ might be one option.


----------



## baldpate

Another might be "_Does he think he's in my class_?".


----------



## You little ripper!

baldpate said:


> Another might be "_Does he think he's in my class_?".


I actually prefer that one, baldpate.


----------



## london calling

Does he really think he's up to me/it?


----------



## MichelaM

What about it, in case we compare two objects? For example when a book or a film has sequels/prequels and they are not as good as the first work? "Il sequel non é all'altezza della prima parte", tipo. 
(I apologize if this aspect has already been discussed and I missed it!)


----------



## italtrav

MichelaM said:


> What about it, in case we compare two objects? For example when a book or a film has sequels/prequels and they are not as good as the first work? "Il sequel non é all'altezza della prima parte", tipo.
> (I apologize if this aspect has already been discussed and I missed it!)



'The sequel isn't up to [the level of] the first.'
We might also say that 'the sequel doesn't compare to the first.'


----------



## MichelaM

Thanks!


----------

